# Best wallpaper glue?



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Spit, flour, bubblegum, and a booger for good measure.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Chrisn will correct you on your error of calling paste, glue at 3:57AM tomorrow.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> * Best wallpaper glue?*


DAMN,

Chrisn won't be awake for a couple more hours, I'll miss all the fun :thumbup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

me too


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Depends what material you are using . 
For paper back /silk wallcoverings use Romans clear paste , for applying regular fiber back / vinyl use regular strippable clay paste, if its a heavier wallcovering use 111 non strip able clay it's heavy duty and will tear up Sheetrock if you need to fix something down the road . Then there's VOV ( vinyl over Vinyl )


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks modernfinish.

Actually, it's kind of an inside joke..chrisn hates it when someone calls it wallpaper glue.

I apologize, and ask that the mods remove this thread.. after chrisn gets here.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Spit, flour, bubblegum, and a booger for good measure.


Ratios please?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The pillaging horde looks vaguely familiar...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> The pillaging horde looks vaguely familiar...


Cabin fever at PT?:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> The pillaging horde looks vaguely familiar...


I found it someplace on the internet.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Cabin fever at PT?:whistling2:


can't be, not wearing whites


----------

